# How to stop module 'nouveau' loading

## Xander314

Sorry if this is the wrong forum area for this - I wasn't sure where else to put it.

I'm working on getting an X server set up with my dual monitor setup (from a single nVidia graphics card). Anyway, so I can better experiment I wanted both the nVidia proprietary driver and the nouveau driver compiled into the kernel as modules.

However, whenever I boot, nouveau is automatically loaded. The only uncommented line in my /etc/conf.d/modules file is

modules="atl1e ntfs"

Are there any other files which specify modules to load at startup? If not, why is nouveau starting automatically?

----------

## DaggyStyle

take one path of the following:

remove the module from the kernel

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nouveau#Blacklisting_other_nvidia_modules - apply as needed

----------

## netfab

```

Section "Module"

        Disable     "nouveau"

EndSection

```

in xorg.conf.

----------

## Xander314

Sorry, I forgot to mention - I haven't got Xorg working yet. I am simply talking about the text console you get by default when Gentoo boots. Running "lsmod" at this showed that nouveau and associated modules were loaded. There was also a long wait during boot while the kernel tried (and failed) to load the "nvidia" module as well. So why are both these modules loading at startup when I haven't told them to?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Module"
> ...

 

to relevant to his question.

 *Xander314 wrote:*   

> Sorry, I forgot to mention - I haven't got Xorg working yet. I am simply talking about the text console you get by default when Gentoo boots. Running "lsmod" at this showed that nouveau and associated modules were loaded. There was also a long wait during boot while the kernel tried (and failed) to load the "nvidia" module as well. So why are both these modules loading at startup when I haven't told them to?

 

why? because boot process thinks you need it.

how to fix it? see my post above.

----------

## BillWho

Xander314,

If you have an /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file add blacklist nouveau line otherwise create the file and add it.

Good Luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Xander314

Thanks everyone for your help. Blacklisting the nouveau driver did just what I wanted.

----------

